# Ginger working better than meds



## wolfem

I started eating raw ginger for nausea.  I would only eat a small amount maybe once a day whenever I felt nauseated.  Well, my nausea got worse so I started eating more and noticed that I started absorbing food.  My other crohn's symptoms have almost completely gone away... as long as I don't eat the foods that make it worse.  Its working so well in fact, I was even able to lower my pentasa. 

I eat less than a dime-sized amount every 4 hours and for the first time in months everything looks normal!

 :wink:

____________________________
Diagnosed: Crohn’s December ‘09
Gastritis August ’09, TMJD 1992   
Surgeries: 1-terminal ileum removal
Treatments: Current- pentasa
Past- pred. aciphex, ranitidine
Other: Multi-vitamin, calcium, 
digestive enzymes, probiotics, 
and fish oil


----------



## Entchen

Woah! Ginger has been working miracles for my nausea but I haven't seen changes in other symptoms. Way to find something that is working for you!!!


----------



## seaofdreams

Wow, that's really great. I've never thought to chew on ginger on it's own, I make it into a tea and sip on that if I feel nauseous and that seems to help. I do know that ginger can help with digestion so maybe that's the effect that is making you feel better?


----------



## ssv

It makes sense.  Ginger is supposed to be an anti-inflammatory.  
I tried it in tea for nausea the other day and it worked well.  I might have to try it more often.  Nothing to lose.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great that it's working so well for you!  I drink ginger tea and take ginger supplements and will sometimes eat slices of pickled ginger too, but I haven't noticed much of a change.  I still have to take the occassional Zofran for anti-nausea.


----------



## rygon

I love ginger biscuits


----------



## ruth

Ive heard ginger is good but havent tried it. Sounds like it may have some benefits though, could be worth trying me thinks.

Ruth


----------



## Crohn's 35

:mbh: What ever works!!! The brain can help your body heal if you are hoping it works.  Go for it.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Sue-2009

Good for you!  I tried to drink Ginger tea when Crohns is a flarin!


----------



## wolfem

Thanks everybody!!!   

Yeah.  I'm actually in total shock.  There is nothing else it could be except the ginger.  At first I thought it was the probiotics that I was taking but then I realized that my symptoms started going away about the same time I felt nauseated and started eating ginger.  I stopped the probiotics for awhile and my symptoms continued to lessen.  I knew that ginger has anti-inflammatory properties but I didn't know that it would benefit me the way it has.  I'm even gaining weight

Still doing great!

I heat some up in water and drink it.  Then every four hours I eat a little and swallow with water.  Its very strong.  I think if you eat it raw it might irritate the stomach so I also eat something along with it like blueberries and that really helps.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Awesome!   but I dont wanna gain weight, lol.  Keep us updated on that ok?


----------



## Lydia

Ginger is a potent anti nauseant and anti-inflammatory. It makes sense that you feel better. 

I find it works awesome whenever i feel like I am coming down with a stomach bug or cold. I grate into soda water, tea or soup.


----------



## Entchen

So glad to hear that things are continuing to improve!


----------



## ameslouise

Great news!  Thanks for sharing.

<runs out to buy a big root of ginger>

- Amy


----------



## D Bergy

I used to eat a chuck of the Ginger Root, or more accurately of the Rhizome.

I got sick of the taste and went to capsules, but fresh Ginger may be more effective.  I take Turmeric also for the multiple benefits it provides and it's anti TNF anti inflammatory properties.

Turmeric is probably the most studied plant there is.  I used to have a list of hundreds of studies on it.  It is something I used even before my diagnosis.

Dan

Turmeric


----------



## Shannon

Do you guys think ginger capsules are just as effective? I don't get nausea with my Crohn's anymore on the meds, (we will see when the Pred taper starts), but if it helps keep things running smoothly I'm all for it. Not sure about the taste though, so supplements would be my choice. Same difference?


----------



## Entchen

Hey Shannon: I've been using the capsules after finding I'm not brave enough for the real thing. Great help for nausea. Not sure about inflammation.


----------



## rayzorblade

Ginger is great for digestion and especially if you have constipation. It also definitely relieves nausea. Not to mention it has a host of other properties that fight various infections. I've been drinking ginger tea for over a year and love it.


----------



## wolfem

I did drink ginger tea for awhile and that didn't seem to do as much as the raw ginger.  It is very strong! LOL!  I don't mind the taste all that much.  I know, I'm a little strange.  I also read about tumeric as well and ginger also has an inhibitory effect on TNF-a.  Both would probably work really well (maybe).  I was cooking with lots of tumeric but then I sort of got sick of the taste. lol.

I'm not sure about the capsules.  I've never tried them before.

:ybiggrin:


----------



## treehugger

I think I'm going to start with the ginger tea.
I was sooo excited about this thread! I'm so glad it's working for you wolfem!
I started on the raw ginger yesterday afternoon, about an hour later I was on the loo in extreme pain and as I call it, I 'blew a gasket'

I was then up hourly to the loo until 3 am (WOE IS ME! HEHE) and it slowed down at about 6am... AHHHH. lol

I will try it as a tea first, think it may of been to big a shock on my tummy and then work up to eating it raw.

Thanks heaps


----------



## wolfem

treehugger said:


> I think I'm going to start with the ginger tea.
> I was sooo excited about this thread! I'm so glad it's working for you wolfem!
> I started on the raw ginger yesterday afternoon, about an hour later I was on the loo in extreme pain and as I call it, I 'blew a gasket'
> 
> I was then up hourly to the loo until 3 am (WOE IS ME! HEHE) and it slowed down at about 6am... AHHHH. lol
> 
> I will try it as a tea first, think it may of been to big a shock on my tummy and then work up to eating it raw.
> 
> Thanks heaps


Yikes!  I hope it didn't make it worse.  I couldn't really tell if it upset my stomach at first because I was already pretty bad.  For me, the nausea went away quickly but would come back unless I continuously ate it.  I'd say that I didn't notice anything until about day 4.  That's when the diarrhea disappeared completely.  However, if I eat something that doesn't agree with me I still have problems but they aren't as severe as long as I continue to eat the ginger.  One time I stopped eating it just to see what would happen and all my symptoms came back.  I still avoid the foods that cause flares so that I don't aggravate anything.

I hope that it starts working for you too!


----------



## np4175

ameslouise said:


> Great news!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> <runs out to buy a big root of ginger>
> 
> - Amy


funny....think I'll pick some up this weekend!


----------



## theseawillrise

I've had tremendous success with ginger tea as well. Using the root, I would steep it with hot water and lemon and drink it throughout the day.


----------

